# Luggage



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a small car,and as it's new, I don't want luggage thrown on the back seats. It clearly says no luggage on seats on my profile, yet I always get people with large suitcases wanting to be picked up. Maybe once every few months a pax will have the courtesy to message me about the luggage


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Adam86 said:


> Maybe once every few months a pax will have the courtesy to message me about the luggage


Maybe once every few months a pax.... will look at a driver's profile and the contents thereof.

I've had them:

open the rear luggage compartment and attempt to throw a bike in
open the rear luggage compartment and push a surfboard throught the seats and hitting the dashboard
open the rear luggage compartment and put in a freshly baked chicken/turkey in what they said was a sealed/insulated container - it wasn't and grease spilt all over the luggage compartment
open the rear luggage and attempt to pull their heavy hard suitcases out scratching the rear bumper
attempt to put their wheeled carry on luggage on the rear seats, drag it out and leave wheel marks and mud on rear seats
ALWAYS ENSURE YOU LOAD/UNLOAD their luggage . Don't jam it in ,if it doesn't fit than cancel ride with "luggage" option.

Most pax will assume you know the destination and that UBER will send a decent car.

UBER X is for 4 PAX, not 4 PAX and their luggage.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I recently got a couple with infant kid with stroller and some luggage. They wanted to fold the huge stroller and put in my trunk. Plus they had luggage too. BIG NO. Told them their stroller will damage my car. They needed XL. Period. Cancel.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I recently got a couple with infant kid with stroller and some luggage. They wanted to fold the huge stroller and put in my trunk. Plus they had luggage too. BIG NO. Told them their stroller will damage my car. They needed XL. Period. Cancel.


If they didn't have an infant seat to restrain the child try this option....


----------

